# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Quickiest wallpaper ever

## headsh0t13

Hi,


Just thought I`d post my wallpaper.

PS
Dos anyone know whats the name of the font thats used to write "ubuntu" on official login-screen andw wallpaper?

----------


## sapo

Please, at least use a hand like this:



 :Mr. Green: 

Just kidding, but a man's hand isnt something i want on my desktop  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Skatox

It's really funny but a men hand sux on it! but the idea it's cool and new  :Smile:

----------


## ticlo

> Dos anyone know whats the name of the font thats used to write "ubuntu" on official login-screen andw wallpaper?


The font is called Ubuntu-Title, and it should be in the repositories. I don't know the exact name of the package, and I don't have access to my system at the moment, but a search in Synaptic should give you the right package  :Smile: 
And if not, you can download the font from this wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTitle

----------

